# Cela ne doit/devrait pas être une surprise pour moi



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Si je dis :

_Je le pressentais dès le début. Cela ne doit pas être une surprise pour moi._ / _Cela ne devrait pas être une surprise pour moi_.

Par exemple, je pensais que ma tante regretterait son mariage et c'est réellement le cas.

Je pense que la première phrase exprime plus de certitude que la deuxième et que c'est la seule différence entre elles, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne dit pas _Cela devrait être la fatig_ue mais _Cela doit être la fatigue_. (Quelqu'un a mal à la tête le soir et il dit : _cela doit être la fatigue_.)

Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi _Cela devrait être la fatigue _est incorrect ?

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Dans cette construction, "devrait" implique que ça n'est pas le cas. Ça devrait être le cas, mais ça ne l'est pas.
"Je ne comprends pas, avec tout l'alcool que j'ai bu hier soir, je devrais avoir mal à la tête, mais je suis en pleine forme."
"Cela ne devrait pas être une surprise pour moi, mais je suis tout de même surpris, (car comme je suis de caractère optimiste, j'avais pensé que la situation de ma tante s'améliorerait)"

Donc dans la situation où quelqu'un a mal à la tête, si il dit "ça devrait être la fatigue", cela veut dire que ça n'est pas la fatigue, c'est autre chose. Ce qui n'a pas beaucoup de sens.


----------



## nicduf

L'emploi ici du verbe devoir complique la compréhension. Quelle nuance veux-tu exprimer grâce ce verbe ? L'expression la plus simple et la plus claire serait : Ce n'est donc pas une surprise pour moi.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Je dis avant tout que le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle, mais je pense m'y connaître assez bien ou bien.

_"Cela doit être la fatigue"_ est une simple affirmation. Par conséquant, il suffit d'utiliser le présent indicatif. Pour ce qui est de la phrase "_Cela ne devrais pas être une surprise pour moi"_, moi j'utiliserais le conditionnel car j'exprime une probabilité. Par contre, l'utilisation du présent indicatif est tout à fait possible, mais en ce cas votre affirmation devrait être seule, ou en d'autres mots indépendante.


----------



## nicduf

"Ce doit être la fatigue" exprime un doute, une supposition, et c'est le verbe devoir qui induit ce doute. Si on compare avec la phrase " C'est la fatigue ", cela devient évident. 
L'autre emploi du verbe devoir est de marquer l'obligation :"Si je ne veux pas rater mon train, je dois partir de chez moi à 9h30".
Dans la phrase qui pose problème , je ne vois pas quel est le sens de "doit". Si les 2 phrases étaient à la 2ème ou 3ème personne cela ne poserait pas de problème car le locuteur ne peut que supposer ce qui se passe dans une autre tête que la sienne mais pas à la 1ère  personne .
Quant à l'autre sens possible de devoir, en quoi y aurait-il une  obligation ?
Le choix entre présent et conditionnel dépend des temps de l'ensemble du récit. Si "pressentais" exprime le passé par rapport au moment où le narrateur parle de l'absence de surprise, il faut que le second verbe soit au présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Entièrement d'accord avec Nicduf. Pour moi, le verbe _devoir_ ne convient pas du tout dans la phrase initiale car le locuteur sait très bien ce qu'il pense lui-même :

_Je le pressentais dès le début. Cela ne *doit* pas *être* une surprise pour moi._  → _Ce n'*est* pas une surprise pour moi._ ​
On pourrait en revanche l'utiliser en parlant d'une tierce personne :

_Tu le pressentais dès le début. Cela ne *doit* pas *être* une surprise pour toi._  (Le verbe _devoir_ indique ici une forte probabilité.)​


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Eventuellement, on pourrait aussi employer le conditionnel à la place du présent indicatif.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses.



Michelvar said:


> Dans cette construction, "devrait" implique que ça n'est pas le cas. Ça devrait être le cas, mais ça ne l'est pas.


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi. J'ai toujours pensé que le conditionnel exprime la probabilité. _Cela devrait être la fatig_ue signifie pour moi que je pense que j'ai mal à la tête à cause de la fatigue, mais je n'en suis pas sûre alors qu’avec _Cela doit être la fatig_ue, je suis presque sûre que j'ai mal à la tête à cause de la fatigue.  



nicduf said:


> L'emploi ici du verbe devoir complique la compréhension. Quelle nuance veux-tu exprimer grâce ce verbe ?


Je voulais dire : je vois que ma tante regrette son mariage, et je n'en suis pas tellement étonnée. Je savais que leur couple ne ferait pas long feu.
_Cela devrait être la fatig_ue - je voulais dire : probablement, c'est en raison de la fatigue que j'ai mal à la tête.



Jack Manatawa said:


> Pour ce qui est de la phrase "_Cela ne devrais pas être une surprise pour moi"_, moi j'utiliserais le conditionnel car j'exprime une probabilité.


C'est ce que je pense moi aussi. Apparemment, nous nous trompons.



nicduf said:


> "Ce doit être la fatigue" exprime un doute, une supposition, et c'est le verbe devoir qui induit ce doute.





nicduf said:


> Dans la phrase qui pose problème , je ne vois pas quel est le sens de "doit".





Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, le verbe _devoir_ ne convient pas du tout dans la phrase initiale car le locuteur sait très bien ce qu'il pense lui-même :


Je voulais parler d'une supposition.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Le fait qu'il indique de la probabilité est correct. En quoi est-ce que je me serait tromper à votre avis? Je ne pense pas que vous vous trompiez à dire qu'il exprime une probabilité.


----------



## Michelvar

Alessa Azure said:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi. J'ai toujours pensé que le conditionnel exprime la probabilité.


L'emploi du conditionnel est plus vaste que la simple probabilité. D'une manière générale, il exprime, comme son nom l'indique, une action ou un état conditionné par une action ou un état précédent, même si ces éléments sont justes implicites. Par exemple lorsqu'on l'utilise pour la politesse, "je voudrais un café, s'il vous plait", le sens implicite est "si vous m'autorisiez à exprimer ma volonté, je voudrais que vous m'apportiez un café".

Dans le sens que vous souhaitez employer, le sens conditionnel implicite est : "J'ai mal à la tête. Si la logique était respectée, comme je suis très fatigué, cela devrait avoir été provoqué par la fatigue." Et là, vous avez en effet une probabilité : il est probable que mon mal de tête ait été provoqué par la fatigue. Si un jour on connait la cause de mon mal de tête, on verra bien que c'était la fatigue.
Mais ce que vous voulez exprimer, en fait, ça n'est pas une probabilité, vous n'êtes pas en train de dire "ouvrons mon cerveau pour découvrir la cause, je vous parie que c'est la fatigue". Vous soulez exprimer un avis. Vous voulez dire "je pense que mon mal de tête est dû à la fatigue". Exprimer un avis ne fait pas appel au conditionnel, on l'exprime avec la structure "devoir être", qui contient la notion d'avis personnel quel que soit le temps employé.
Quand on  dit "ça doit être la fatigue", on exprime un avis, pas une probabilité.


----------



## Maître Capello

Michelvar said:


> Quand on dit "ça doit être la fatigue", on exprime un avis, pas une probabilité.


Quand même… Quand on dit _Ça doit être la fatigue_, on dit _C'est *sans doute* la fatigue, c'est *probablement* la fatigue_. Il y a donc bien une certaine probabilité.

Il s'agit ici d'une vraisemblance. Le conditionnel ne convient donc pas parce qu'il sous-entendrait qu'en fait ce n'est *pas* la fatigue alors que c'est au contraire l'hypothèse la plus probable.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Denis dit à Ksenia qu'un carnaval aura lieu au centre-ville dans quelques jours. Il lui demande si elle veut y aller. Ksenia répond :

_Oui, la fête *doit *être chouette._

D'après vos explications, il faut écrire _doit être chouette_. Sauf qu'avant, j'ai écrit _Oui, la fête *devrait *être chouette,_ et la personne qui avait accepté mon texte et l'avait corrigé ne m'en a rien dit. Savez-vous pourquoi ? Est-ce parce que cette faute n'est pas si « grave » ?

Merci


----------



## Locape

Comme la fête n'est pas encore arrivée, il faut mettre le conditionnel, pour moi ton idée de départ était la bonne. Par rapport à ce qui est dit plus haut, c'est dû à mon avis au fait qu'il s'agit ici d'un événement et non d'une sensation.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ça *devait* être chouette_ = C'*était* probablement chouette.
_Ça *doit* être chouette_ = C'*est* probablement chouette.
_Ça *devrait* être chouette_ = Ce *sera* probablement chouette.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

A mon avis aussi , le conditionnel convient parfaitement. Mais il arrive que le présent soit utilisé à la place d'un futur :_ Qu'est-ce que vous faites ce soir ?  - Nous allons au cinéma._  C'est le cas ici : la fête n'a lieu que dans quelques jours, mais elle est envisagée comme déjà présente avec un verbe _devoir_ indiquant la probabilité.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

J.F. de TROYES said:


> C'est le cas ici : la fête n'a lieu que dans quelques jours, mais elle est envisagée comme déjà présente avec un verbe _devoir_ indiquant la probabilité.


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. Autant le présent est possible et naturel pour un *projet* comme dans _Nous allons au cinéma ce soir_, autant il ne me semble guère approprié dans le contexte d'Alessa. _La fête *doit* être chouette_ sous-entend pour moi que la fête est en cours ou alors c'est un commentaire général à propos d'une fête récurrente. Mais pour parler d'une fête bien précise qui doit avoir lieu dans les jours à venir, je n'emploierais personnellement pas le présent.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Michelvar said:


> Dans cette construction, "devrait" implique que ça n'est pas le cas. Ça devrait être le cas, mais ça ne l'est pas.





Maître Capello said:


> _Cela *devrait *être celle de Julie_ = 1º *En principe*, si je ne me trompe pas, *c'est* la voiture de Julie. (quasi-certitude) ; 2º *Ce n'est pas* la voiture de Julie ; c'est celle de quelqu'un d'autre, mais normalement cela devrait être la sienne.





Maître Capello said:


> Seul le contexte permet de décider le sens approprié à la phrase avec _devrait_.


J'ai mal à la tête. Cela devrait/doit être la fatigue.

Je comprends que cette construction correspond au cas 2 expliqué par Maitre Capello. Mais je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi elle ne peut pas correspondre *aussi *au cas 1. À mon avis, la phrase avec _devrait _doit avoir deux sens : 

2. Je pensais à la fatigue, j'étais certain qu'il s'agissait de la fatigue, mais non, je me trompais. En fait, mon médecin m'a dit que j'avais une covid. 
1. J'ai mal à la tête. Je ne suis pas médecin, mais je suis sûr que c'est à cause de la fatigue.

J'ai posé cette question à une Québécoise et, comme vous, elle m'a dit que la phrase avec _devrait _signifie seulement ce qu'a dit Michelvar et non l'option 1. Elle a dit qu'elle comprenait ce que je voulais dire et que c'était logique, mais que personne ne l'utiliserait pour l'option 1 et qu'elle ne pouvait pas m'expliquer pourquoi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens № 1 s'emploie essentiellement si la personne n'est pas en mesure de vérifier elle-même ce qu'elle avance au moment où elle parle, typiquement parce qu'elle n'est pas au bon endroit (elle ne voit pas ce dont elle parle), qu'elle doute de ses sens (elle n'est pas suffisamment près) ou qu'elle n'a pas le bon matériel (elle regarde à l'œil nu et n'a pas ses lunettes ou elle n'a pas de paire de jumelles, etc.), mais qu'elle pourrait le savoir avec certitude si elle était au bon endroit ou qu'elle était bien équipée.

Cette option n'est ainsi pas adaptée dans le cas de la fatigue car la personne n'a aucun moyen de connaître avec certitude la cause de son mal de tête.


----------

